# Chip Containment



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Is it just me or are customers becoming more aware about not wanting paint chips at all anywhere on residential repaints?

Any new innovations in chip containment?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Is it just me or are customers becoming more aware about not wanting paint chips at all anywhere on residential repaints?
> 
> Any new innovations in chip containment?


Same going on in these parts V, We use a shop vac for interior and exterior chip containment. This is done after a section is scraped and sanded.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

http://www.eagleind.com/Debris.html

Their screen tarps are good for pressure washing.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> Same going on in these parts V, We use a shop vac for interior and exterior chip containment. This is done after a section is scraped and sanded.


How do you keep from vacuuming up everything else in the environment?


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

*You dont*

*How do you keep from vacuuming up everything else in the environment?*

From my experience at least, you dont. I usually leave with about 100 lbs of chips, bark mulch, and rocks. I rake where I can my that gets frustrating. 

I cant beleive I never thought to put screens down for the pressure wash. A lot of times on a really bad house I will just wash it and not even worry about taking chips off because I dont want to leave the yard looking like that for a few weeks. So simple, but it is such a huge step for me knowing that, thanks CA.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

one more thing CA, have you tried or heard anything about their power tools??


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> How do you keep from vacuuming up everything else in the environment?


Well my dear friend, we will broom first to get the bigger chips and other things at nature *"leaves"* around. Then we'll come back for the smaller chippies witht he vac. :thumbsup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

PVPainter said:


> *How do you keep from vacuuming up everything else in the environment?*
> 
> From my experience at least, you dont. .


I use this method on every exterior and never had a problem.:no:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PV,

I've used needle scalers and vacuum grinders, but not Eagle brand. Just their tarps.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

Love the pun tim, classic. How exactly do you broom grass though??? I think a lot of this depends on where you work. I am in western mass where a good portion of the houses we do are in the middle of the woods, with unkept gardens and yards (not many broomable surfaces). Somtimes though one thing I do when I dont feel like spending an hour with the vacume I will ductape some 12 foot plastic to the bottom clap and then hold it out with a few rocks. It makes for some funky ladder sets but is great for clean up time.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

PVPainter said:


> Love the pun tim, classic. How exactly do you broom grass though???.


As you said about shop vaccing exterior, "*you don't"* broom grass.We will rake this type of area first and then vac. Next time we do an exterior, I'll submit a video on how to vac paint chips on an exterior job. It's the best method for having a complete outside clean up.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Screen cloth*

Hey guys I have been using shade cloth at times when I need to protect plants from chips. You can get it at the landscaping supplies store,it's what they use to protect tomatoes and such. Another use for it is for catching paint boogers when you are cleaning out buckets. It is lightweight so you won't harm the plants.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

"Chip Containment"

A kiddie pool comes to mind............


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

stansoph said:


> "Chip Containment"
> 
> A kiddie pool comes to mind............


:boat::boat::boat::boat:


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

I try and catch the chips as they fall, one by one. It's good excercize. And if one drops and it's lead, I give it to Suzy, my neighbors daughtor so she can sprinkle it on her pasta.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

I too have been exploring efficient ways to clean chips out of yards. I like the idea of screen tarps. Thanks guys.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

stansoph said:


> "Chip Containment"
> 
> A kiddie pool comes to mind............


I was waiting for something like that! :jester:


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

HAHA! didnt that guy get banned?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I like to use those things called drop cloths. Maybe even plastic with some bricks on it or something. It's amazing... Your chips fall on it, you fold it over, then empty it in a large garbage bag. Who would've thought?

Any minor left overs get vacced up. There are minimum chips here & there, so you don't suck up too much of the earth.

:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

JNLP said:


> I like to use those things called drop cloths. Maybe even plastic with some bricks on it or something. It's amazing... Your chips fall on it, you fold it over, then empty it in a large garbage bag. Who would've thought?
> 
> Any minor left overs get vacced up. There are minimum chips here & there, so you don't suck up too much of the earth.
> 
> :whistling2:


Ok hotshot, there are situations where there is a huge bed of daylilies right up agains the foundation. Just throw a canvas drop over those? err...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

JNLP said:


> I like to use those things called drop cloths. Maybe even plastic with some bricks on it or something. It's amazing... Your chips fall on it, you fold it over, then empty it in a large garbage bag. Who would've thought?
> 
> Any minor left overs get vacced up. There are minimum chips here & there, so you don't suck up too much of the earth.
> 
> :whistling2:


Ever kill large patches of grass with plastic? I know I have in just 3 hours. I should order some of those mesh tarps huh. Does that landscaping fabric work and does it come in like a 20' wide roll?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Ok hotshot, there are situations where there is a huge bed of daylilies right up agains the foundation. Just throw a canvas drop over those? err...


If that's the case, you rub a broom across the top of them real real light. All the chips fall under the flowers & they don't notice till next season when you're already paid. :thumbup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Ever kill large patches of grass with plastic? I know I have in just 3 hours. I should order some of those mesh tarps huh. Does that landscaping fabric work and does it come in like a 20' wide roll?


I keep cards to a local landscaping company in my wallet. I get 10% commision on everything I refer them.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Ok hotshot, there are situations where there is a huge bed of daylilies right up agains the foundation. Just throw a canvas drop over those? err...


Yah, or lets say they have a solid bed of plants in front of a 6 foot high window that you need to take out to refinish. Throw down a drop and tromp on em, pretend its a runner?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

JNLP said:


> If that's the case, you rub a broom across the top of them real real light. All the chips fall under the flowers & they don't notice till next season when you're already paid. :thumbup:


so thats why you work _for_ TH :whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is what I do ....... I pull up to a house that has paint peeling everwhere .....I get my fat ass back in the truck and drive away. For me ....there are nicer ways to make money. I'll leave all the scraping and brush slapping to VP and Timmy.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> so thats why you work _for_ TH :whistling2:


I will never work _for_ TH. It's hard enough to work around him. :thumbsup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

JNLP said:


> I will never work _for_ TH. It's hard enough to work around him. :thumbsup:


'Specailly when hes fallin through walls and such huh?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Here is what I do ....... I pull up to a house that has paint peeling everwhere .....I get my fat ass back in the truck and drive away. For me ....there are nicer ways to make money. I'll leave all the scraping and brush slapping to VP and Timmy.


 
If gettin to the top means washing a car, I'm gonna scrub it with smile on my face.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> If gettin to the top means washing a car, I'm gonna scrub it with smile on my face.


Dont get me wrong ... I do it and will do it, just prefer not to do it if I dont have to do it, if I'm busy doin other stuff but I will do it if I have to.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Good thread....I've pondered the same thing lately as I'm doing more exteriors lately....we usually end up getting homes with holly bushes or other large intrusive landscaping within a foot of the house....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Dont get me wrong ... I do it and will do it, just prefer not to do it if I dont have to do it, if I'm busy doin other stuff but I will do it if I have to.


Just don't do it in front of us.....:whistling2:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i dont shop vac outside,,,,,i use my shop vac inside

for exteriors i use a lawn vac,,,,it works great,,,,,it looks just like a leaf blower(and is a leaf blower if configured that way)

it cost less than a hundred bucks, and when it takes a dump on me, ill buy a new one,,,,,it has lasted over 2 seasons so far.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I picked up a black and decker leaf blower/lawn vac. works pretty well, faster than the shop vac ouside but doesn't suck up heaver chunks of glaze and stuff like that. still sucks up a lot of rocks and dirt but I would say its worth it. $50 for an electric one with a 2 year warrantee.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

A ton of flowers i have always made a tent with 5gal stir paddles and light weight drops.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wrap the bushes with whatever works, sweep and rake the chips into contractor bags. 

The you blindside one of your workers across the head with the heavy bag when they aren't looking...

tee hee.

Yeah it might hurt my image a bit with potential neighbor clients, but the check is already mine and a slight bit of on~site hijinks never killed anyone.

i think?


----------



## finto65 (Jan 28, 2009)

after we wash a couple of sides we blow the chips in the grass and beds at a distance with the 40 degree tip into a corner to contain and then scoop up and bag.the water mist does the work and looks great at the end of the day.good luck to all.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

CApainter said:


> http://www.eagleind.com/Debris.html
> 
> Their screen tarps are good for pressure washing.


ARRGGH. Someone posted this link before, and it didnt work then either. IS this link coming up properly for people?

I used some eagle drops back in the early 90's and wanted to find some more.

Where can I get some of this material?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Try this http://www.eagleind.com/site.php


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Try this http://www.eagleind.com/site.php


Thanks for the post that worked.

Hey, what sizes does the material come in? And what is the cost?


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

Pete's Painting said:


> I try and catch the chips as they fall, one by one. It's good excercize. And if one drops and it's lead, I give it to Suzy, my neighbors daughtor so she can sprinkle it on her pasta.


too funny man!! After all those pamphlets I see lying around about lead paint and all that...

I don't do too much exterior, but I too have used a shop vac for the small chips that cannot be raked or picked up by hand. The only thing is that my vacuum stunk like hell over the next few weeks like decaying organic matter or sumthin'. I emptied the thing right after I finished, but somehow the odors lingered in there for quite a while. Still wasn't as bad as some customers' vacuums that have multiple dogs...

-jt


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

johnthepainter said:


> i dont shop vac outside,,,,,i use my shop vac inside
> 
> for exteriors i use a lawn vac,,,,it works great,,,,,it looks just like a leaf blower(and is a leaf blower if configured that way)
> 
> it cost less than a hundred bucks, and when it takes a dump on me, ill buy a new one,,,,,it has lasted over 2 seasons so far.


 
those are great!!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> Thanks for the post that worked.
> 
> Hey, what sizes does the material come in? And what is the cost?


I'm not sure of the cost, but they come in all sizes.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I got some shade cloth yesterday for powerwashing those mountains. Stuff is awesome. I got two 12x20 pieces for about $75. Ordered it from Gemplers. It is really strong, duck tape doesnt pull it apart (or hardly stick to it for that matter). I got the 60% mesh and probably should have gone with the 80 as it still let the smaller chips though. I will post a pic when I take them all off my camera.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

johnthepainter said:


> i dont shop vac outside,,,,,i use my shop vac inside
> 
> for exteriors i use a lawn vac,,,,it works great,,,,,it looks just like a leaf blower(and is a leaf blower if configured that way)
> 
> it cost less than a hundred bucks, and when it takes a dump on me, ill buy a new one,,,,,it has lasted over 2 seasons so far.


Exactly what I use outside. I love it. I've never had a customer get nit picky after they watch us clean up the outside with it.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

deach said:


> Exactly what I use outside. I love it. I've never had a customer get nit picky after they watch us clean up the outside with it.


What is the brand? I think I will take a look at one. We did a house this week that has chips all over, I have to clean up


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

I have an electric Black and decker. (works pretty well less noise when electric is not a hassle) and the gas one is an echo I think I'll check tomorrow I honestly can't think of it right now


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

wouldn't that just blow all the small, dust-size lead particles all over the HO's yard, I can't imagine that thing having a very tight filtration system?

curious...

jordan


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Yes there's dust. It didn't blow dust all over the yard however it was more aggrivating to me than any residue left. There are pros and cons to any method when dealing with paint chips. (ie killing grass with plastic on the yard too long, harming plants with the drops, and or dust from any vacuum method I'm aware of) you have to decide what works for each given situation and go from there. Sometimes it's best to use a combination of methods.


----------

